# The Sine Nomine Singers Newport



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

A Celebration of Sensuality: Baroque & Renaissance Vocal Settings of the Song of Songs
The Sine Nomine Singers Newport

Genre
Classical
Release Date
September 29, 1993

3


----------

